# [SOLVED] WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited



## lainey7 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi. I hope someone can help me.

I bought a new Toshiba Satellite e45t with Windows 8. It connects to other WiFis, like my school's and fast food places without a problem, but it won't connect to my home WiFi. It says limited connectivity. Sometimes I'm able to connect by turning my router on then off, then it suddenly turns into a limited connection. When that happens, I try the on/off thing again but it won't work unless a day or two passes by first. Then just today, I found out that I can connect back to the WiFi by disabling my network adapter then enabling it. Whenever it turns back to limited connectivity, I just disable and enable the adaptor and I'm fine. The problem is, after a day or so of connectivity, it just turns back to limited and I have to keep disabling/enabling it. The other computer and laptop in our house doesn't have that problem so I know I shouldn't be having this problem either. I don't have any problems connecting through an ethernet cable, just my home WiFi.

Before I found out about disabling/enabling my network adapter, I tried fixing my limited connectivity by doing the following. None of them worked.

~unplugging/replugging modem and router
~pressing the reset button on the router
~forgetting and reconnecting to my network
~ipconfigure /release and /renew
~netsh int ip reset resetlog.hit
~netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt
~removing the tick mark in "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" under the Power Management tab of the Internet protocol version (TCP/IPv4) in Wi-Fi properties

The following are my information.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Browniez
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5C-51-4F-2E-5C-15
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5C-51-4F-2E-5C-12
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless-N 7260
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5C-51-4F-2E-5C-11
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::39b9:6da9:5084:9f64%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.37(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 3, 2013 8:55:11 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 4, 2013 8:55:12 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 358371663
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-9B-6E-86-20-1A-06-08-88-AA

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-1A-06-08-88-AA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2613741B-4121-488D-B008-F0A616B5C2B2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:24d7:348:3f57:feda(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::24d7:348:3f57:feda%20(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\windows\system32>

*---*

ISP: Cox Communications

Broadband: Not sure. Cable?

Modem: Motorola Surfboard 585101N
Router: Netgear N-150 WNR1000v2

Antivirus: Norton 360

*---*

Basically, I'm just wondering if someone can find a way for my WiFi to stay connected like the other devices in my house.


----------



## bezumnik (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

Hi, did you try to update the driver for your WiFi card


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

Could you capture and post snips of inSSIDer of when you are wirelessly connected and when you get the Limited connection and changing the DNS servers in your computer to Google's 8.8.8.8 / 8.8.4.4 may help.

Capture the snips when the graph has gone fully from right to left as this should pick up any spikes.


----------



## lainey7 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*



bezumnik said:


> Hi, did you try to update the driver for your WiFi card


I've checked in the device manager and it says I have the latest update already.



Tomken15 said:


> Could you capture and post snips of inSSIDer of when you are wirelessly connected and when you get the Limited connection and changing the DNS servers in your computer to Google's 8.8.8.8 / 8.8.4.4 may help.
> 
> Capture the snips when the graph has gone fully from right to left as this should pick up any spikes.


I've already got one of it connected and one changed to Google's DNS server. I'll post them along with the limited one as soon as it switches to it again. Usually it goes to limited connectivity later in the day.


----------



## lainey7 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

For some reason, when my connection became limited, there became 2 of my SSID name so I just took one each.

Connected - http://i42.tinypic.com/124fuhf.jpg
Connected w/ Google DNS - http://i43.tinypic.com/3329fzp.jpg
Limited 2,6 Channel - http://i44.tinypic.com/2db1izo.jpg
Limited 2,6 Channel w/ Google DNS - http://i41.tinypic.com/wujl9g.jpg
Limited 6,10 Channel - http://i40.tinypic.com/2u5dnbq.jpg
Limited 6, 10 Channel w/ Google DNS - http://i42.tinypic.com/2sb2xhi.jpg

Now even if I try disabling and re-enabling the network adapter, it won't work.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

I've never come across those type of readouts before :grin:

Change the channel in the router to channel 11 and change the router's security from WEP to WPA/WPA2-PSK with either AES or TKIP - some prefer one to the other between AES and TKIP, but try with AES first if you have that option.

Go into Network and Sharing Center/Manage wireless networks and remove all SSIDs then switch all devices off including the modem and router.

Disconnect all cables from the modem and router for at least 2 minutes then reconnect all cables and switch just the modem on.

When all the modem's lights are on do the same for the router and then switch just the problematic computer back on and check to see how it performs - you will need to manually connect via the System Tray and re-enter the security key.


----------



## lainey7 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*



Tomken15 said:


> I've never come across those type of readouts before :grin:
> 
> Change the channel in the router to channel 11 and change the router's security from WEP to WPA/WPA2-PSK with either AES or TKIP - some prefer one to the other between AES and TKIP, but try with AES first if you have that option.
> 
> ...


Haha that's alright. I just need someone to try.

I did what you said and am now connected. Thanks a bunch! I'm just not sure if it'll stay connected. I'll see if it stays connected for 3 days then I'll update the thread. Thanks again!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

You're welcome and I'll look out for your update.


----------



## lainey7 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

My connection kept going back and forth from connected to limited and back last night. The limited connection would just be shown for a split second. It would say it's back to "connected" but it won't let me access the internet. I took a screenshot of the connection but it didn't show and hiccups in the connection. Can someone help?

http://i42.tinypic.com/300w9cz.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/6znhc9.jpg


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

I was hoping not to have seen you back except to say everything was okay :frown: but at least you don't appear to be getting that mirror image or at least not long enough for inSSIDer to pick it up..

I don't think it's your Norton updating as its Pulse updates aren't that frequent and I've never had this type of problem with my Norton 360.

Did your computer come with Norton 360 or have you installed that since ?

Check to see if you get this problem when booted up into Safe Mode with Networking and check Event Viewer for any related events - if the d/cs are that frequent then you should have an abundance of the same error.


----------



## lainey7 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

I thought it was fixed for sure too. I tried what you said but it still kept dropping.
http://i44.tinypic.com/3145ymx.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/k3vw60.jpg


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

Have you checked Event Viewer for related errors ?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

Can you also check that your router has the latest firmware WNR1000v2 as an older version may have issues with Win 8 drivers.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

Been having some more digging around and it looks like the issue could be with the Wireless driver and Win 8 https://communities.intel.com/community/tech/wireless

If this patch resolves, I'm not sure why you were able to connect to your school and fast food places so it could have been a combination of Intel/Win 8/router - so check the router firmware version as a belt and braces.


----------



## lainey7 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

So I tried upgrading the router. It says my current verion is 1.0.0.12NA and the latest one on the site is 1.1.2.54NA. When I try to upgrade it, it gives me an error message saying "Firmware upgrade failed. Please check your file." I checked and it was the right one. When I try to check automatically for firmware upgrades from 192.168.1.1, it says I have the latest one.


----------



## lainey7 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

I also downloaded and installed the updates from intel and windows. The connection's not fluctuating right now but it's too early to be sure. I'll update again later.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

You could always try the router f/w update later as the General Information said that as it's a different server hosting the upgrade and may not have the f/w yet, but let's hope it's just the Intel driver that's been responsible.

I should have clicked earlier to the driver when you said you used Windows to check for the latest version as Windows never has the latest version - that's why you should always go to the computer support site, but in this case may not have had the patch.

With it connecting to other networks, that wouldn't indicate a driver problem - so it may also need the f/w upgrade to compliment it.


----------



## lainey7 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

Yeah the windows and intel update were really helpful because I just do the automatic detection from my device manager and it always says I have the latest one even though they have an update on the site.

After the update, I don't seem to be having any problems anymore. I had to go back to WEP though because after the switch to WPA2, the other devices' wireless connections kept dropping. I know it's not as secure, but if I stay in WPA2, I'll have to fix all the other devices in this house :/

I'll update again (hopefully in a few days and with good news)


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

If you have a setting for just WPA, that may work as well but hopefully this time, so far so good.


----------



## lainey7 (Oct 4, 2013)

Actually, it still happened last night. It seems to be worst at night. I'm not sure what's causing it though. I might just have to get a new router if ever it doesn't get fixed since it seems to be the only one not upgraded. But I'll try the WPA too.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

Were you wired when you tried the firmware upgrade as not being so could cause it to fail.

How old is your router ?

I think if you mange to get the upgrade done you should be okay as none of your other devices seem affected and you'll probably need to fiddle with the security on a new router for those.

If around the time it normally happens, you wire up then you can log into the router to check the SNRM and also boot up inSSIDer to see if any newer users have come on line, but for some reason for now it seems as if your Intel doesn't like what is happening on your line or how the router is coping with it.

It's a pity that Intel article didn't explain why these adapters are buggy with Win 8.


----------



## lainey7 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

Yeah I was connected through a cable when I tried to upgrade.

I think we've had it for about 3 years now. The thing is, I saw some people reviewing it on amazon who have also been having problems with their internet disconnecting.

I'm not sure how to check the SNRM through the router. I tried looking it up but it says I have to download a software. Is that correct?
I have to wait on trying what you suggested since I use the ethernet cable used on the router everytime I wire up. I'll buy one first and see what happens.

I'm not sure if this helps in any way but I also can never connect to my wifi when I use the automatic detection through WPS. It's only this laptop though because it works with my computer and other laptop.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

Summary of Contents Page 9 of NETGEAR RANGEMAX WNR1000 USER MANUAL Pdf Download. seemed to be the most promising but gave nothing on how to check for the SNRM, but did give some alternate methods for checking/upgrading the firmware but I haven't found any links about downloading software to check those sort of stats - they have always been in my ISP supplied routers and my own Billion Bipac 7800N - although for the errors for that I have to go into Telnet.

It may be that the Intel adapter doesn't support WPS but as to the bad reviews - prior to using with your Win 8 computer it would have appeared to have been okay for ~3yrs.

You can get bad batches of any make & model of router and that can be the luck of the draw which may have been the case for those complaining of problems with it.

Usually only a few of the satisfied usually bother to post reviews.

Do I take it that your Ethernet cable is in use on another computer which is why you are unable to use it to check the SNRM - if you could.

You don't need to be wired up to run inSSIDer.


----------



## lainey7 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

Hmm.. Turns out the firmware upgrade I've been doing had been failing because I wasn't putting in the file specific to the custom router comcast sent me.

I see. I wonder if it makes a difference that this laptop's the only one running win8. But yeah, it has been running fine. It's only this laptop that has this problem.

I have a cable connected from the modem (Motorola) to the router (netgear), and another from the router (netgear) to another router (vonage). Our neighbor uses the vonage one.

When I connect with a cable, I remove the one for the vonage router, disconnecting my neighbors. Then I wouldn't be able to see if they added new devices onto our network. Or was that not what you were talking about when you said to run inSSIDer to check for new users?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

You can run inSSIDer any time with or without wiring up to check for other users - the reason for wiring up the problematic laptop when it went to Limited was so that you would still be able to log into your router to check the SNRM, but as for some reason the Netgear doesn't seem to provide those stats if it's using the Custom f/w - then that doesn't matter.

Would it be possible to just use the Vonage to see if you still get the Limited with that or has the problem resolved itself with the firmware upgrade - you'd should also be able to view the SNRM on that one


----------



## lainey7 (Oct 4, 2013)

I see. It appears that the firmware upgrade did it. My connection's faster now as well but I'll give it another day. If everything goes well, I'll mark this thread as solved! Thanks!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: WiFi keeps switching from connected to limited*

I'll be looking forward to seeing that :smile:


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice to see that it's finally marked Solved and you're welcome :smile:


----------

